# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Tradheti

## Mina

Tradheti qe e ke emrin grua!
Poshtersi e ke emrin burre
te dije te dashuroje...
nuk do te t'tradhetoja kurre!

----------


## Mina

Mund te tradhetosh edhe ne mendim.

----------


## Agim Doçi

O Mina!

Të dashurohesh është fisnikëri
dhe po të them nuk është e lehtë!
Nëse do bijesh në dashuri
Bëhem Romeo po të bëhesh Zhulietë!

Gimi

----------


## forsajt

Cdo gje eshte e perkohshme, ene tradhetia, enee dashuria, ene harresa, enee pendesa. Sa te rrojm do tradhtojme e do dashurojm. Nuk e shifni ket forum, u dashurun e pastaj u shane e u vrane e u pajtun e u perqafun, u lotun...That's life, Fake everything is fake. 
Po dal me pi i Malboro.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Aman ju lutem tradhëtomni pak!
Se kam nevojë dhe shumë dëshirë.
Bëjmë një pazar, i vëmë kapak!
Njoh një person që tradhëton mirë!....

Ai jeton diku mes nesh
Ka dhe pushtet dhe vilë dhe pare!
Ai ka një mjekërr bile me lesh...
Ai tradhëton e s'lodhet fare!

Agim

----------


## ashtu siç jam

...dhe heshtur rri kush tradheton
e sigurt je qe ke qene ti?
Ajo qe vjen, e ben dhe e tregon
eshte nje hakmarrje me dashuri!

Te qe tradheti deri rrenje,
ne fund te fundit s'do qe penduar!
Shpirt, tradhetia gerryen pa fjale,
ben sikur asgje s'ka ndyshuar,
s'i rrjedh ndergjegje neper damare!
Ty tradhetia te ka tradhetuar!

----------


## Agim Doçi

"ashtu siç jam"!!!!!!!!!!
E ndjej që kam të bëj me një person që jo vetëm meriton respektin tim p¨r vargjet e shkruara më lart, por sepse duke u bazuar në Ligjin e madh Universal të "Mohimit të Mohimit" ke shprehur fantastikisht atë që na mungon: - TRADHËTINË NGA TRADHËTIJA!
Më lejo të të përshëndes dhe të uroj sinqerisht MARRSH FRYMËZIM PËRHERË NGA SHPIRTI YT FISNIK!
Me shumë konsideratë
Agim Doçi - tradhëtar dhe poliagjent me liçencë nga PPSH-ja (Parti e Poetëve Shqipëtarë) - ku as dezhurnë nuk më pranojnë!....kam qenë, jam dhe do vdes një poet i vogël i një POPULLI TË MADH ARTIST!
Agim

----------


## hope31

Shume te bukura.
No coment.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Absolutish nuk eshte i vogel
kush vogelsine e sheh nga lart!
Zoti Agim para jush jam loder
qe sa ka nisur te ece ne art!
Dhe me vjen mire qe para meje
dikush si ju kthen koken pas
per te rindezur çka neper deje
kish rrezikuar edhe te humbase!
Ate te vocklen dhe fare te brishten
qe mbart ne vete emrin shprese
qe s'u regjistrua kur erdhi ne jete
dhe s'do çregjistrohet derisa nuk vdes!

Faleminderit per vleresimin dhe per vemendjen dhe shume faleminderit per sinqeritetin! Me modesti, nxenesja juaj!

----------


## Agim Doçi

ça nxënëse moj!!!!!!!
Ti je bota!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ti je një fenomen poetik që mua më qetson deri në dhimbje.
Gimi

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Faleminderit edhe njehere! Me falni qe ju kujtoj diçka por sinqerisht nuk e kam me te keq: Sot kushtojini pak me shume kohe vetes suaj dhe te dashures se zemres, une ketu jam edhe neser edhe me vone! Dhe do te kemi mundesi te flasim serisht! Shume urime per kete dite, dhe per tere jeten!

----------


## Agim Doçi

OK shkova!..........
Agimi

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Keto jane vargjet qe me se "bukuri" e pershkruajn tradhetine:

Emer i poshter eshte tradhetori
sy as faqe ne vehte s'ka
as hajduti as gjaksori 
para tij nuk jane ....kurgja

a ju kujtohet.....
pra kujdes mos tradhtoni as ne mendje  as ne veper se do e vrisni jeten....

----------


## Agim Doçi

Zorraxhi, më bën përshtypje shumë që me katër vargje ke thënë më shumë se të gjithë që shkruajnë faqe të tëra librash, urime mik.Agimi

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Per Zorraxhiun!

Te jam drejtuar ndonjehere ty vetem?
Me duket jo, asnjehere!
Gjeta teme per te trdhetuar
ate qe me pergjigjet ngahere!
S'besoj se hatri do t'i ngelet
Pas shpine nuk po ia punoj!
Po them te njejten gje me te!
Si xhaxhi Gimi te pergezoj! 

Nese e keni ndjere veten te menjanuar nga bashkebisedimi i drejtperdrejte mes meje dhe xhaxhi Gimit, na falni, por flasim edhe ne emrin tuaj! "Ti"-ja jone mund te jete kushdo nga ju! (Apo jo xhaxhi Gimi? Ma lejon kete deklarim edhe ne emer tend?)

----------


## Io_e_Te

Me tradhtove...nuk eshte nevoja te me thuash qe nuk eshte e vertete se e di qe me tradhtove...te pashe tek ike nga une dhe shkove ne krahet e dikujt tjeter...ne rruget e atij qyteti ku do te shkelje vetem ti...me tradhtove... me naten,me cigaret,me lotet, me fjalet -Me mungon!!!me tradhtove!e di!tani perqafohesh me naten,puthesh me cigaret, te perkedhelin lotet, ndersa fjalet i ke ndryshuar...sdua te me thuash -Me mungon!!me duket se do gjesh dicka qe te me zvendesoje dhe e di qe do me tradhtosh perseri...ufff!!sdua ta di qe shkon me te tjera!
Ose ose shko dhe me ato!une dua vetem te me duash...Vetem mua...

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Io e Te

Pak me teper vetkrenari dhe vetnderim......un-i  te paska humbur, ta gjesh urgjent, do habitesh me ndryshimet....

----------


## Zorraxhiu

I menjauaaar !!!!!!!!!!!!

Joooooooo moj si s'me paske kuptuar, jam nje "mik i poeteve" qe kenaqet pa mase me kengen e bilbilave,prandaj edhe vij shpesh ne ket zabel te gelbruar ku pervec bilbilave dhe harabelave degjohet edhe kukuvajka nganjehere.

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Per ate pune nuk na shqeteson edhe kukuvajka, se te pakten keshtu kemi mundesi te dallojme muziken nga zhurma! (lol)
E kam unin ende gjalle, po nuk duhet ekzagjeruar edhe shume me te se pastaj na kthehet ne mendjemadhesi! 


Une, mesova te rikthehem
ne protat e mia!
Aty ku rralle troket njeri!
Une e ndjej qe ekzistoj 
kur shoh pjesen tjeter te vetes
te ti!

----------


## Io_e_Te

Uni eshte me mua pavarsisht se rralle del ne siperfaqe!!!mgjth jane momente lal.pa merak :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithe te mirat!

Io_senza_Te

----------

